# Safest Route to Palos Verdes?



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in the Marina and typically go the South Bay route during the week. I typically:

- go up the Marina Channel and hit the boardwalk or use the "straight lane" for the cars by the beach.
- I then go up the hill where Imperial Hwy meets Vista Del Mar, and head south on Vista Del Mar until it turns into Highland Ave - It is here I get discouraged as the traffic is pretty thick on a such a small lane I have to pull over to let cars pass me.
- I typically turn back after doing a couple of hills in this area (most are 15% to 17% grades...most only 100 feet or so long.....yeah!!)

I'd like to extend my rides and go a little longer, perhaps to Palos Verdes. Any suggestions for a good safe route?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Other than the beach bike path to PV?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The southernmost section of Vista Del Mar in El Segundo, just before it turns into Highland Ave in Manhattan beach, is too dicey for me -- curving 4 lane road with narrow-ish lanes, no bike lane, and cars routinely going 50+ MPH (posted limit is 35 mph, IIRC).

And once the bike path gets into Manhattan Beach, I don't think of it as "safe".
Even though we're past the peak summer season, there are far too many oblivious and weaving 5mph beach cruisers, skaters, walkers, dogs, baby strollers, and assorted other hazards. 

So I'd suggest the beach bike path for the southernmost 1 mile or so of Vista Del Mar, and then switch over to surface streets from Manhattan Beach, on to Palos Verdes.

I'll try to plot out a suggested map, and post it in a little while ... I live in MB, and the majority of my rides are into PV.

ADDENDUM:
Try this:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&ll=33.889299,-118.401761&spn=0.030994,0.052142&z=15&msid=116647025331552305249.00047319e6a05f0f473b4

A short section of Highland Ave is preferable to beach path, IMHO ... the cars have slowed (compared to Vista del Mar) and and on average, motorists in the "South Bay" are far more respectful than the "true Westside" (Sta Monica, Brentwood, etc).

If Highland is still unpalatable to you, just continue beach path south to 15th St in Manhattan, and resume as shown on map. From there on, route is essentially Valley Drive to Catalina Ave to Esplanade St to PV.

Note that sections of Valley Road in Manhattan and Hermosa are 1-way, and on the return you'll have to partly use the "sister" Ardmore Ave. Valley Road & Ardmore Ave are parallel streets, separated by a walking/jogging path in the middle. 

While the aforementioned beach path is the "simplest" route to PV, it is slooooow. You'd be hard-pressed to average more than 10mph on it, I think. Heck, there's even a few hundred yard section that passes through the _inside of a dimly lit parking garage_ (!!) at the Redondo Beach pier, often with a watchful policeman to ticket you if you don't dismount at designated points.

good luck ...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I make this ride a lot, from MDR to PV and back. I don't like streets and will take a beach cruiser over a 5000 lb SUV any day. Just saying. Like you I take the straight road parallel to the bike path until just before imperial highway, move on to the bike path. The path opens up pretty good from here to the Manhattan Beach Pier. slow down here the take the path until it dead ends at 1st street Manhattan Beach/1st street Hermosa beach.
go straight on Hermosa ave. the around the Redondo Pier at Herondo the Catalina. Then on to PV. One note. on Sundays the local Redondo/PV police monitor the stop signs for rolling stops.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

If you guys are accustomed to the MDR, Venice, Sta Monica, etc, urban motorist wackos, I'm telling ya' ... the South Bay & PV motorists are much less aggressive and more polite, than the generic 'Westside' drivers.

At least 2/3 of the time, when bike and car arrive at an intersection, the drivers motion me to cross or turn first -- I always acknowledge them with a friendly wave. Plus, they usually swing wide around me, if the road narrows.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the VERY helpful info  I actually did my ride to PV today and I'm floored at how beautiful it is. Its unreal. I met this guy and he showed me around the PV roads and hills....that decent down Hawthorne Blvd is awesome!!!! Not to mention Palos Verdes Drive being so beautiful. I'm definitely making this my every weekend excursion/adventure!


----------

